# RV tow camera



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Had a camp trailer deal fall into my lap that I could not turn down. Trailer has a receiver hitch mounted on the rear. I have visions of towing a small boat or atv trailer back there. The problem is they just disappear behind the trailer. Any of you guys ever use a camera system that would let you see what's going on back there? Any recommendations??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Boy... lemme tell you, I double trailed for 8 years and had some incredibly scary near wrecks from sway getting out of control. Any sway in the first trailer is amplified to the second. I never needed a camera because on even a straight road with no wind there is just enough sway to see the sides of the 2nd trailer moving side to side. These were well balanced too.

You can get a wireless camera system... put the camera on the back of the first trailer, wire power to it somehow (for short tows, you can even hook it to a 12v 5AH battery that costs $10. Mount will vary depending on if there is a back window or whatever.

Utah is the only state in the USA atm that still allows "ball to ball" towing. A 2nd trailer behind a 5th wheel is generally safe, but Utah is the last one to allow a bumper ball trailer to tow another bumper ball trailer. It is dangerous, but if you take care... its doable, i did it for 8 years like I said.

We have a Toyhauler now, I absolutely love it. My wife got so scared of double trailering she didnt care what the toyhauler cost, she was DONE with the white fingernails. We had a mishap with the first trailer right around that time and it got totaled out... State Farm treated us WAY better than we deserved, we rolled that payout into the new trailer (really wasn't all that expensive all things considered).

So bottom line, never needed the camera when we did it, but there are wireless kits. Some need a signal booster if the distance isnt too great. Be **** careful though... be warned, every trip could be a rodeo you really dont want to be in.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: The best upgrade for any trailer to give you piece of mind is hands down TPMS sensors on your trailer. No more constantly watching for a tire that might be going down. Towing is awesome now. I got the EEZTire system. Looks like they've come up a bit in price since got mine... but 4 years later its still working flawlessly.



Amazon.com



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've towed doubles behind the fifth wheel, but never bumper to bumper as Dallan mentioned. Way to spooky and after driving big rigs and seeing the implosion of bumper pulled doubles, no way in He!! would I attempt it. Even using a camera! I like to keep my eyes on the road ahead, not on the road behind me. 

Even if you had a camera, what would you do if you saw the fishtail? Guess you could prepare for what's about to happen. 

The good of a camera as far as I can see, is to make sure your ATV/UTV isn't about to roll off from a bad strap, tiedown.


----------

